# Mubarak detained



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hosni Mubarak, Egypt's former president, has been detained along with his two powerful sons pending investigations into accusations of corruption and abuse of authority, the prosecutor general has said.

Hours after the former leader was hospitalised as he was questioned, a statement from the prosecutor's office, posted on Facebook early on Wednesday, announced the detention of the three men.

"The prosecutor general orders the detention of former President Hosni Mubarak and his sons Gamal and Alaa for 15 days pending investigation after the prosecutor general presented them with the current state of its ongoing investigations," it read.

It said the ongoing investigation was into allegations of corruption, the wasting of public money, and the abuse of position for personal gain.

Mubarak's sons Gamal and his business brother Alaa were driven away in a police van with drawn curtains as an angry crowd of 2,000 people pelted the car with water bottles, stones and their flip-flops, a sign of disrespect in the Arab world.

"Brothers, whatever you wanted, you have got ... 15 days," said Major-General Mohammed el-Khatib, the head of provincial security in the South Sinai.

Gamal, Mubarak's younger son, was a senior official in the ruling party and was widely seen as being groomed to succeed his father before popular protests brought down the regime.

His increasing role in the government over the last decade and the belief that he might succeed his father helped galvanise Egypt's protest movement.

Al Jazeera's Zeina Khodr, reporting from Cairo, said that Mubarak's sons have already been questioned for two days at a courthouse near Sharm el-Sheikh and are expected to arrive in Cairo on Wednesday.

At least 800 people are estimated to have been killed during the protests as police opened fire on the crowds. Authorities are now investigating government officials for their role in ordering the violence.

Gamal is also believed to be the architect of Egypt's privatisation programme and economic liberalisation, which has brought in billions in foreign investment but has also widened the gap between rich and poor.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Gamal and Alaa are already in Torah prison, Cairo :clap2:

Hosni and Suzie being interrogated in Sharm's hospital :clap2:

Heavy security outside the hospital Untitled


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Gamal and Alaa are already in Torah prison, Cairo :clap2:
> 
> Hosni and Suzie being interrogated in Sharm's hospital :clap2:
> 
> Heavy security outside the hospital Untitled


I hope Christine does not delete my post but I hope that one day we will see the triumvirate BlIar, Bush and Rumsfield locked up like these lot you have listed above.

I would estimate that these three have probably killed more people than Mubarak and Gheddafi put together.

It would be ironical if Egypt managed to bring to justice the perpetrators of a brutal regime whilst we in the west let our own war criminals work as consultants, lecturers, Middle East Peace Envoys  and book writers. :confused2:


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

_It would be ironical if Egypt managed to bring to justice the perpetrators of a brutal regime whilst we in the west let our own war criminals work as consultants, lecturers, Middle East Peace Envoys and book writers. _


I think many would agree with these sentiments, however, I can't recollect any UK or US leader turning its own guns onto its own citizens. Well not since the American Civil War that is.

Or are words more bloodier than bullets?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> _It would be ironical if Egypt managed to bring to justice the perpetrators of a brutal regime whilst we in the west let our own war criminals work as consultants, lecturers, Middle East Peace Envoys and book writers. _
> 
> 
> I think many would agree with these sentiments, however, I can't recollect any UK or US leader turning its own guns onto its own citizens. Well not since the American Civil War that is.
> ...


No I don't agree with these sentiments , not on a par with mubarack etc, but what makes anyone think that a few days weeks in jail, is going to make up for 30 yrs of this motley crew, and the poverty they have wreaked on this country and it's people,
Their people.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

EXAMPLES need to be set.

With Mubarak, his sons and family along with Gaddafi (Libya) Ben Ali (Tunisia) Saleh (Yemen) taking the lead and the next in line in Syria, Bahrain and Israel etc. in the Middle East followed by Gbagbo and Mugabi in Africa.

What is the point in having these International Courts and all their accoutrements if they have no intention to use them.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> EXAMPLES need to be set.
> 
> With Mubarak, his sons and family along with Gaddafi (Libya) Ben Ali (Tunisia) Saleh (Yemen) taking the lead and the next in line in Syria, Bahrain and Israel etc. in the Middle East followed by Gbagbo and Mugabi in Africa.
> 
> What is the point in having these International Courts and all their accoutrements if they have no intention to use them.


Let's not hold our breath regarding any of above lot, let's see if justice is done !


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> EXAMPLES need to be set.
> 
> With Mubarak, his sons and family along with Gaddafi (Libya) Ben Ali (Tunisia) Saleh (Yemen) taking the lead and the next in line in Syria, Bahrain and Israel etc. in the Middle East followed by Gbagbo and Mugabi in Africa.


Interesting that you put Israel amongst these lot. Last time I checked, Israel was a democracy. Not really going to get into the legitimacy of the Israeli state, just saying that their government is democratically elected by its citizens. 

BTW I am not really a fan of their policies, but I think it's worth nnoting that democracy does not guarantee freedom for everyone in the land


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> I hope Christine does not delete my post but I hope that one day we will see the triumvirate BlIar, Bush and Rumsfield locked up like these lot you have listed above.
> 
> I would estimate that these three have probably killed more people than Mubarak and Gheddafi put together.
> 
> It would be ironical if Egypt managed to bring to justice the perpetrators of a brutal regime whilst we in the west let our own war criminals work as consultants, lecturers, Middle East Peace Envoys  and book writers. :confused2:


"Ironical" is not a word.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

txlstewart said:


> "Ironical" is not a word.


Neither is "Yo Blair"


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Neither is "Yo Blair"


I wasn't aware that I had ever uttered that phrase....


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

and nostalgia, it ain't what it used to be.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

:focus:

You've got to see this 

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> :focus:
> 
> You've got to see this
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com




Ahh now this is not breaking news.. this is old news friends of mine told me about this suit weeks ago I suspect CNN have just regurgitated it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh now this is not breaking news.. this is old news friends of mine told me about this suit weeks ago I suspect CNN have just regurgitated it.


maybe, but I found it really amusing. He may now be being measured for a designer all-white jumpsuit


----------

